# personal best



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

tell us your personal best tarpon story and post a pic if you can.

Believe it or not I have never landed a tarpon.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

No way.... Yer kiddin' right?


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

tarpon has never bent my rod................


----------



## tarpon_fly (Jun 22, 2004)

*My personal best*

http://users2.ev1.net/~flyfish/

Hopefully this year I'll be able to hang another one of these bad boys....


----------



## hydralics (May 23, 2004)

Fished out of Burnt Store Marina in 2000 with Capt. Dan Latham. Though the fish were thick in Boca Grande Pass, he elected to fish a couple of sand bars and Pine Island sound using live threadfins. He would occasionally through out a handful and would just free line the bait. Hooked 11 all 80 to 100LBS but only got one to the boat, due to lack of "****" experience. But whata blast and great guide to fish with.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I caught this one in Indian Pass, Florida..7-10-03 84"


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

134 pounder 25 miles out of freeport on a 15 inch mullet.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Look how close buckshort is to the shore! That is crazy!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I was actually closer to the beach when we hooked up. We were drifting menhaden. This one hit the bait that we were drifting about 20 yards behind the boat and flew straight out of the water when he hit.....scared the he!! out of me....I thougt he was coming in the boat.....The fish only jumped twice. The intitial hit and about 100 yards out....we battled for 55 min...I thought he was going to win...but he didn't....He was in great shape when we realeased him. Here is a pic of the replica I had made.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

schweetttttttt! I hope I catch one that big one of theses days! ...........JJ


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

Awesome mounted Tarpon you got there Buck!


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

Awsome fish Buck.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

man! thats a very very very nice replica u got there. i wish i could have one of those hanging on the wall. the hard part is first catching the beast then getting the money haha. nice one!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys....I had it done at Greatfish Reproduction Studios.....All the guy does is repros...I highly recommend them....Super nice, great communication and honest....they had the fish done for me in 3 months. There are some really good taxidermist around here but this guy's work really caught my eye. Check him out.

http://www.4greatfish.com/gf/index600.shtml


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

*Personel best*

1996 140 Lb 5 miles from San Luis Pass on a Coast Hawk... We Jumped another on the Coast Hawk blind casting and landed a 110 lb drifting w/shad. Three in one day is Phenominal...

SW


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Homosassa, Fl. 1987 160lb
Sage12wt
1hr 40min to land
The guide said that when it first jumped, I stopped fishing and just watched until he yelled at me to pay attention. Lucky that it stayed hooked up.
An experience I will never forget.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Man,,,that is cool....what a nice pic of that fish


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

1 1/2 hours of fishing from the sand with four reds over 38" and one ****.Vilano Inlet, Fl


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Feb '04 San Juan River, Nicaragua - photo courtesy of Cuz. 4 days of 6-8 hookups/3-4 to boat. 80-180lbs. 20-30 lb test. Super Shad Raps


----------

